# how to transfer files through lan from laptop to laptop



## priyanka_gupta (Aug 13, 2009)

hi,
how to transfer files through lan from laptop to laptop..........plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you would connect to a share on the distination laptop and then copy the file to it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This guide should help you on how to share files in your network.


----------



## priyanka_gupta (Aug 13, 2009)

thanxs 2xg


----------

